# Turkey Day for Bettas!?



## Larsa (May 6, 2011)

Thanksgiving is my FAVORITE holiday!  I am thinking about fasting my bettas today and giving them a hearty delicious meal tomorrow with bloodworms, beefheart, and daphnia. Without over-feeding them! I want them to enjoy thanksgiving too! Does this seem like a good idea? :lol:

Also.... I was wondering if bettas can have tiny pieces of turkey 0.0 I want them to try a taste ( I KNOW those darn piggies/fatties will eat that) LoLz. I swear my fishies will eat anything I give them. Bettas can eat beef, but is it safe to give them fully cooked turkey too on this special day? Im so curious! xP


----------



## nel3 (May 29, 2011)

im far from an expert on this but i dont know if all the chemicals/salts/fats etc we put into the meats we eat are the best for betta. if the turkey is free range and natural products then it might be posible given the final ingredients in the meal, if its store bought turkey then even less chance.


----------



## Nutt007 (Sep 22, 2009)

The whole fasting and feasting thing sounds nice, but remember, fish are not humans and they shouldn't eat the meats we eat. I hope you have a nice turkey day anyways.


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

I would stick to the three you mentioned- feed as a breakfast/lunch/dinner setting as to not over feed. I'm sure they will love it to no ends!


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

That sounds like a great idea, minus the turkey part. Fish digestive systems evolved to digest fish and bug protein. Not bird protein. If you have access to one, you could try giving him some live mosquito larvae. I can imagine that would be a real treat for a betta. Much better than turkey.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

I dont think that is a great idea. Also I have never heard of a fish, (let alone a betta) being okay to eat any kind of beef either.

So until there are any facts about this, i wouldnt do it. These are just suggestions and if you have any questions like these, visit the betta fish emergencies section and look for OFL (Oldfishlady) she will be able to help you out and tell you if its safe or not.

-BL2033


----------



## Indyfishy (May 31, 2010)

it's not a good idea to feed your fish turkey, I imagine it would make them pretty constipated at the very least. Just feed them the other stuff, that's special enough =) they won't mind, I don't think bettas celebrate thanksgiving X)


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Agreed! Maybe they would love to celebrate Christmas with you but not Thanksgiving lol.

-BL2033


----------



## Kytkattin (May 15, 2011)

bettalover2033 said:


> I dont think that is a great idea. Also I have never heard of a fish, (let alone a betta) being okay to eat any kind of beef either.
> 
> So until there are any facts about this, i wouldnt do it. These are just suggestions and if you have any questions like these, visit the betta fish emergencies section and look for OFL (Oldfishlady) she will be able to help you out and tell you if its safe or not.
> 
> -BL2033


Beef hearts are commonly fed to quite a few different species of tropical fish. I am not 100% sure on bettas, but I think it is fine for them too.. Might need to be raw though?


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Kytkattin said:


> Beef hearts are commonly fed to quite a few different species of tropical fish. I am not 100% sure on bettas, but I think it is fine for them too.. Might need to be raw though?


Is it better raw? And how many times can you feed it to them it?

-BL2033


----------



## Larsa (May 6, 2011)

lolz ok, thanks guys! ^-^ okays, no turkey for bettas  I will give them different yummies that I mentioned above! It was an interesting idea, though! XD HAHA they are going to LOOOOOVE christmas ;P *HAPPY THANKSGIVING EVERYONE!*


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

I agree that mine will love christmas too!

-BL2033


----------



## Namazzi (Sep 30, 2011)

haha. My bettas will get their normal pellets. Maybe some bloodworms. XD


----------



## Tisia (Mar 15, 2011)

Kytkattin said:


> Beef hearts are commonly fed to quite a few different species of tropical fish. I am not 100% sure on bettas, but I think it is fine for them too.. Might need to be raw though?


I think OFL commented once that to feed bettas beefheart you'd have to crank their temp way up for them to be able to digest it properly

edit: found it


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

I plan on feeding mine some frozen brine shrimp today. =)


----------



## nel3 (May 29, 2011)

my betta wouldnt know if it was a holiday. lately ive been feeding them FBW every day, the other meals of the day are flakes/pellets. im trying to get their tails to heal faster.


----------



## titusthebetta (Sep 2, 2011)

I fed Nero some freeze dried bloodworms earlier. He didn't seem to know what they were at first, but once he figured it out he swam around with it proudly in his mouth.  I think he could tell it was a special day.


----------



## Arashi Takamine (Mar 3, 2011)

My poor Kai had a bit of a relapse so he's getting brine shrimp when his tank is warm again.


----------



## ManInBlack2010 (Sep 7, 2011)

i wasn't thinking and gave my fishies blood worms yesterday *facepalm* should have waited for today! oh well, guess it's boring pellets tonight for them...


----------

